# Lebedev vs Jones RBR + Sharon from Eastenders chat



## OG Wenger (Oct 23, 2012)

This seems to have slipped well under the radar. The first fight was brutal and savage and I'm massively looking forward to the rematch.

Will this be on Boxnation?


----------



## doug.ie (Jun 3, 2012)

jesus....me neither....thought you meant roy jones at first.

wonder its not been spoke about alright.

never thought i'd see that man box again after that last fight.


----------



## kingkodi (Jun 20, 2012)

OG Wenger said:


> This seems to have slipped well under the radar. The first fight was brutal and savage and I'm massively looking forward to the rematch.
> 
> Will this be on Boxnation?


No news on BN Facebook page :conf Surely they're getting this!!


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

doug.ie said:


> jesus....me neither....thought you meant roy jones at first.
> 
> wonder its not been spoke about alright.
> 
> never thought i'd see that man box again after that last fight.


I think it is a pretty big fight in russia. For me Lebedev wins. He was still wining on the cards even with one eye. Plus it seems that he had a good camp in the states and got some work in with Roach. Lebedev wins a close UD imo. Still I am worried that Lebedev is easy to hit at times and Jones always cuts up his opponents...


----------



## OG Wenger (Oct 23, 2012)

doug.ie said:


> jesus....me neither....thought you meant roy jones at first.
> 
> wonder its not been spoke about alright.
> 
> never thought i'd see that man box again after that last fight.


I didn't even know there was a rematch! To find out it was this weekend was a very pleasant surprise.


----------



## OG Wenger (Oct 23, 2012)

kingcobra said:


> No news on BN Facebook page :conf Surely they're getting this!!


They fucking better!


----------



## doug.ie (Jun 3, 2012)

yea...but that amount of damage from last time, i'd guess it would take a bit out of him and not expect him to be as good again....i might be wrong though


----------



## OG Wenger (Oct 23, 2012)

I remember Lebedev's eye being totally fucked by round 2 or 3 and the ringside Dr didn't even attempt to examine it the whole fight. 

Only in Russia. :lol:


----------



## kingkodi (Jun 20, 2012)

OG Wenger said:


> They fucking better!


As it's a Friday there's nothing conflicting and I can't imagine the rights being particularly expensive. Hopefully a last minute addition.


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

I don't think boxnation will get it.

They have Lucas Browne on Hattons card and matthysse/Thurman bill on Saturday.

As much as I hope to see it.i don't think we will.as for the fight,I really hope lebedev gets his revenge over the cheating piece of shit.


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

One to watch said:


> I don't think boxnation will get it.
> 
> They have Lucas Browne on Hattons card and matthysse/Thurman bill on Saturday.
> 
> As much as I hope to see it.i don't think we will.as for the fight,I really hope lebedev gets his revenge over the cheating piece of shit.


Yes. Jones took some stuff to make weight. And you could tell. He looked huge compared to Lebedev. And now Jones still gets another pay day. :-(


----------



## doug.ie (Jun 3, 2012)

i remember being very confused last time as to who was wba champion....as boxrec had both of them listed as that.....someone remind me who had what wba belt please


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

doug.ie said:


> i remember being very confused last time as to who was wba champion....as boxrec had both of them listed as that.....someone remind me who had what wba belt please


I'm pretty sure lebedev was interim champion,jones had been a long time holder of the WBA belt but was inactive.


----------



## Peter Barlow (Jun 4, 2013)

One to watch said:


> I don't think boxnation will get it.
> 
> They have Lucas Browne on Hattons card and matthysse/Thurman bill on Saturday.
> 
> As much as I hope to see it.i don't think we will.as for the fight,I really hope lebedev gets his revenge over the cheating piece of shit.


Maybe I'm being super critical but I'm not impressed by some of Boxnations output on days other than Saturdays. It seems if a fights not on a Saturday it most likely won't be shown which is strange since this is a 24 hour Boxing channel and many decent shows abroad can be on Thursdays or Fridays.


----------



## doug.ie (Jun 3, 2012)

jones was the regular wba belt holder then ?


----------



## kingkodi (Jun 20, 2012)

Mugsy said:


> Maybe I'm being super critical but I'm not impressed by some of Boxnations output on days other than Saturdays. It seems if a fights not on a Saturday it most likely won't be shown which is strange since this is a 24 hour Boxing channel and many decent shows abroad can be on Thursdays or Fridays.


I'm pretty sure it was a Friday when the first fight was on and they showed it....


----------



## DomB (Mar 6, 2014)

OG Wenger said:


> I remember Lebedev's eye being totally fucked by round 2 or 3 and the ringside Dr didn't even attempt to examine it the whole fight.
> 
> Only in Russia. :lol:


I had £50 at 14/1 on Jones stoppage inplay as soon as the eye got fucked...couldn't believe how long it went on...nearly went mental when the ref finally called the doctor to have a look in the 11th round and the doc said "nah he's fine" and sent him back out!

What a fight it was but disgraceful from all involved...a proud warrior like lebedev being forced to quit.


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

They show some golden boy/fox cards midweek.and I remember geale-mundine 2 and hatton-van heerden being midweek.

Frampton was Friday last time out.its just likely they get better figures on Saturdays so they only pursue midweek if they think it's necessary.

I wish they would have got the FNFs contract before BT.that would of guaranteed a season of fights every Friday plus all their normal output.oh well,can't have everything.


----------



## Peter Barlow (Jun 4, 2013)

kingcobra said:


> I'm pretty sure it was a Friday when the first fight was on and they showed it....


Guess I should have checked that...:lol:


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

nor did i, wtf!!


----------



## Peter Barlow (Jun 4, 2013)

One to watch said:


> They show some golden boy/fox cards midweek.and I remember geale-mundine 2 and hatton-van heerden being midweek.
> 
> Frampton was Friday last time out.its just likely they get better figures on Saturdays so they only pursue midweek if they think it's necessary.
> 
> I wish they would have got the FNFs contract before BT.that would of guaranteed a season of fights every Friday plus all their normal output.oh well,can't have everything.


Yeah woulda been nice to have ESPN FNF, maybe a repeat on a Saturday as I doubt I'd stay up. Always liked hearing the thoughts of Teddy Atlas and Joe Tessitore.


----------



## PaulieMc (Jun 6, 2013)

Fuck me I don't think I'll have the stomach to watch this. I couldn't eat for 3 days after watching last time.


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

Mugsy said:


> Yeah woulda been nice to have ESPN FNF, maybe a repeat on a Saturday as I doubt I'd stay up. Always liked hearing the thoughts of Teddy Atlas and Joe Tessitore.


Best commentators in the buisness in my opinion,although atlas can grate at times.

The series throws up some great little fights,and shows us good international prospects.im suprised they never got it,but in the future maybe they will.


----------



## adamcanavan (Jun 5, 2012)

One to watch said:


> I'm pretty sure lebedev was interim champion,jones had been a long time holder of the WBA belt but was inactive.


Lebedev was just WBA champion, Jones was WBA 'champion in recess' iirc


----------



## kingkodi (Jun 20, 2012)

Mugsy said:


> Guess I should have checked that...:lol:


I only remember because I invited over a friend I hadn't seen in ages - stuck BN on "in the background" and hardly spoke to the poor fucker all night. Come to think of it I haven't seen him since.... :err


----------



## Paullow (Feb 13, 2013)

One to watch said:


> They show some golden boy/fox cards midweek.and I remember geale-mundine 2 and hatton-van heerden being midweek.
> 
> Frampton was Friday last time out.its just likely they get better figures on Saturdays so they only pursue midweek if they think it's necessary.
> 
> I wish they would have got the FNFs contract before BT.that would of guaranteed a season of fights every Friday plus all their normal output.oh well,can't have everything.


Pretty sure Hatton was a Saturday mate?
Billy Joe and Gavin have had some Thursday fights iirc. Think Gavin-Witter was a Thursday.


----------



## Semtex (Aug 24, 2013)

OG Wenger said:


> I remember Lebedev's eye being totally fucked by round 2 or 3 and the ringside Dr didn't even attempt to examine it the whole fight.
> 
> Only in Russia. :lol:


The Doc said after the fight (and out of the country) that he was under pressure ringside and couldn't stop the fight. Cant blame him there must have been millions of mafia money on Lebedev.


----------



## Juiceboxbiotch (May 16, 2013)

I predict a similar end to this fight as the first. Lebedev will take another brutal beating and it will be difficult to watch.


----------



## sg-85 (Jun 21, 2012)

DomB said:


> I had £50 at 14/1 on Jones stoppage inplay as soon as the eye got fucked...couldn't believe how long it went on...nearly went mental when the ref finally called the doctor to have a look in the 11th round and the doc said "nah he's fine" and sent him back out!
> 
> What a fight it was but disgraceful from all involved...a proud warrior like lebedev being forced to quit.


:yikes £50 at 14's, fair play! I think i had a £5 on it at the time and i was literally cheering every punch jones landed on the eye.

BN had highlights of the fight on the other day, i remember how laughable it was the doctor/ref let it continue for so long. It got so bad that when Lebedev finally went down, the ref gave what was THE FASTEST count you'll ever see after about 6-7 then waved it off :lol:

The other thing that struck me as unusual was how miserable Don King looked after the fight, either he bet on Lebedev to win or realised he'd have to pay Jones.


----------



## Boro Chris (Sep 12, 2012)

I thought Jones failed a drugs test for that fight? (Again!) How did he manage to wriggle out of it?


----------



## BoltonTerrier (Jun 12, 2013)

*Steve Lillis @stevelillis*

*No times yet but Lebedev v Jones rematch will be shown on BoxNation on Friday

:happy

*


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

BoltonTerrier said:


> *Steve Lillis @stevelillis*
> 
> *No times yet but Lebedev v Jones rematch will be shown on BoxNation on Friday
> 
> ...


Brilliant.

4 shows live this weekend,and that's without sky.


----------



## DrMo (Jun 6, 2012)

Great news, I love Boxnation


----------



## tdw (Jun 6, 2012)

Get in!!!


----------



## kingkodi (Jun 20, 2012)

WOOT!! Knew they wouldn't let us down!!


----------



## OG Wenger (Oct 23, 2012)

This is why Boxnation are such good value for money.


----------



## Semtex (Aug 24, 2013)

BN do the business again!!


----------



## LFC_Rambo (May 26, 2013)

OG Wenger said:


> This is why Boxnation are such good value for money.


no


----------



## Squire (May 17, 2013)

I was reading post after post wondering, 'Why is there a Lebedev-RJJ rematch?' before realising it must have been a different Jones. Goes to show how closely I follow the CW division


----------



## Jack Dempsey (Jun 4, 2013)

Its up on the Sky planner now for those (like me *unsmiley face*) who have to record it


----------



## Duffy (Jun 13, 2013)

The first fight will go down as one of the best World title fights of all time. Fantastic to see Boxnation pick up this phenomenal rematch, the most sought after one in decades. Meanwhile Sky and Hearn are busy putting together Prizefighter or Joshua against a Wetherspoons door man.


----------



## Elephant Man (Jun 8, 2012)

Apparently Jones has failed another drugs test


----------



## OG Wenger (Oct 23, 2012)

Elephant Man said:


> Apparently Jones has failed another drugs test


Oh ffs. So the fight is off?


----------



## Juiceboxbiotch (May 16, 2013)

Preliminary reports from twitter saying Jones' A-sample has come up positive again. Can't find a concrete source on this yet.


----------



## Elephant Man (Jun 8, 2012)

Ben Jacobs ‏@Ben2012_London 19m

Both Jones and Lebedev were being tested by a Swiss lab. Apparently Jones's first sample was positive.


----------



## Juiceboxbiotch (May 16, 2013)

OG Wenger said:


> Oh ffs. So the fight is off?


The news is only about 20 minutes old and I can't find a good source yet. Just some tweets.


----------



## Juiceboxbiotch (May 16, 2013)

Elephant Man said:


> Ben Jacobs ‏@Ben2012_London 19m
> 
> Both Jones and Lebedev were being tested by a Swiss lab. Apparently Jones's first sample was positive.


Vysotskyy? :lol:


----------



## Nyanners :sad5 (Jun 8, 2012)

:lol:

Looks like it's not gonna be on Boxnation after all. What a div.


----------



## Smeg (Jul 25, 2013)

Fucking hell


----------



## Juiceboxbiotch (May 16, 2013)

Flash Jab said:


> :lol:
> 
> Looks like it's not gonna be on Boxnation after all. What a div.


They might find an excuse to go on with the fight anyway. Money talks, and pretty loudly.

Still I don't think Lebedev and his people would be very smart going on with it (if the story is true). I would not blame Lebedev one tiny bit for pulling out and scheduling against the next available contender.

I am not interested in seeing Jones fight ever again. And also.. Fuck Don King.


----------



## OG Wenger (Oct 23, 2012)

Juiceboxbiotch said:


> *They might find an excuse to go on with the fight anyway. Money talks, and pretty loudly.
> *
> Still I don't think Lebedev and his people would be very smart going on with it (if the story is true). I would not blame Lebedev one tiny bit for pulling out and scheduling against the next available contender.
> 
> I am not interested in seeing Jones fight ever again. And also.. Fuck Don King.


Very true. Wasn't Morales allowed to fight after failing a drugs test not long ago? Think it was the 2nd Danny Garcia fight.

Well here's hoping anyway. :lol:


----------



## Bajingo (May 31, 2012)

OG Wenger said:


> Very true. Wasn't Morales allowed to fight after failing a drugs test not long ago? Think it was the 2nd Danny Garcia fight.
> 
> Well here's hoping anyway. :lol:


Here's hoping Lebedev doesn't potentially suffer more damage to his health at the hands of this cheating piece of shit.


----------



## PaulieMc (Jun 6, 2013)

It hasn't been confirmed yet whether it's on or off, although it probably will be in the next or so I imagine. Ben Jacobs on twitter says both sides are meeting to discuss whether or not to go ahead.


----------



## Juiceboxbiotch (May 16, 2013)

Twitter:
LA KY 92.5
‏@LAKY925
#BOXEO Guillermo "Felino" Jones fue encontrado positivo en prueba antidoping y se cancela la pelea frente a Denis Lebedev #TiempoDeportivo

Google Translate:




> Guillermo "Felino" Jones was found positive drug test and the fight against Denis Lebedev cancels


----------



## Jack (Jul 29, 2012)

Jones is a disgrace. He should have been banned after the first fight and I feel for Lebedev, especially if his career was shortened (which it possibly was) by a cheating piece of shit. If he isn't deservedly banned for life, he should be blacklisted from the sport by all promoters and TV companies.


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

If true then lebedev should pull out and I say that as a fan wanting to watch boxing tonight.

Lebedev should get to fight for the vacant belt if jones is proven guilty and stripped.

Wonder whether Bn show the undercard.decent middleweight bout on there.


----------



## Duffy (Jun 13, 2013)

How many drug tests has this cunt failed thus far? 8 or so?



:lucius :clap: :rolleyes


----------



## Juiceboxbiotch (May 16, 2013)

One to watch said:


> If true then lebedev should pull out and I say that as a fan wanting to watch boxing tonight.
> 
> Lebedev should get to fight for the vacant belt if jones is proven guilty and stripped.
> 
> Wonder whether Bn show the undercard.decent middleweight bout on there.


The belt isn't vacant. Somehow, they didn't call the fight a NC last time, they just stripped Jones and handed it back to Lebedev, despite the fight going down officially as a loss.

Denis should just take his belt and run if this turns out to be true.


----------



## welsh_dragon83 (Aug 11, 2013)

Ffs I was so looking foreword to this, they should still fight & let's hope lebedev gives the cheating cunt a massive 12 round hammering


----------



## Smeg (Jul 25, 2013)

Duffy said:


> How many drug tests has this cunt failed thus far? 8 or so?
> 
> :lucius :clap: :rolleyes


----------



## OG Wenger (Oct 23, 2012)

Fight's on.


----------



## Them Bones (Jul 13, 2013)

OG Wenger said:


> Fight's on.


Source?


----------



## OG Wenger (Oct 23, 2012)

Them Bones said:


> Source?


Just reading updates from another forum. Apparently it was all bollocks. Bunce is going mad on Twitter apparently.


----------



## Smeg (Jul 25, 2013)

OG Wenger said:


> Fight's on.


Where's that Warren dancing gif?


----------



## Them Bones (Jul 13, 2013)

OG Wenger said:


> Just reading updates from another forum. Apparently it was all bollocks. Bunce is going mad on Twitter apparently.


:lol::good


----------



## OG Wenger (Oct 23, 2012)

Steve Bunce [email protected] 7m @Ben2012_London @jctapialmb I heard it was you. Can you stand the tale up? Hold back on rumours until you get a source. You are a twat.

Steve Bunce [email protected] 3m @Ben2012_London @jctapialmb As a graduate with an MA in journalism you should have known that and held your fire. Anyway, fuck off now.


Ben Jacobs [email protected]_London 3m @bigdaddybunce What a rude man you truly are.


----------



## JohnH (May 22, 2013)

Bunce has gone nuts on Twitter.

Showing a complete lack of professionalism..


----------



## Jack (Jul 29, 2012)

I like Bunce but that's uncalled for.


----------



## OG Wenger (Oct 23, 2012)

Wonder if Buncey will go on a rant when he goes on air. :lol:


----------



## kingkodi (Jun 20, 2012)

The first fight is being shown on Boxnation NOW!!!!!


----------



## OG Wenger (Oct 23, 2012)

kingcobra said:


> The first fight is being shown on Boxnation NOW!!!!!


I got Lebedev vs Jones 1?

*misread. My bad.


----------



## Gary Barlow (Jun 6, 2012)

Jack said:


> I like Bunce but that's uncalled for.


Not really, a guy claims a fight is maybe off a hour before due to go on air, and he claims a source told him, when turns out he just took a tweet as his source and if it had came true would have acted like he got some exclusive without mentioning the original source. He only mentions the source now since it's turned out as bullshit.

Bunce does rant, and is full of shit alot of time, but i can also see why he gets pissed off with these online journos who spout crap like they some respected source.


----------



## OG Wenger (Oct 23, 2012)

Lebedev's cornerman is a dead ringer for Povetkin. :lol:


----------



## kingkodi (Jun 20, 2012)

OG Wenger said:


> I got Lebedev vs Jones 1?
> 
> *misread. My bad.


No probs - I was a little confused by your reply


----------



## Nyanners :sad5 (Jun 8, 2012)

OG Wenger said:


> Steve Bunce [email protected] 7m @Ben2012_London @jctapialmb I heard it was you. Can you stand the tale up? Hold back on rumours until you get a source. You are a twat.
> 
> Steve Bunce [email protected] 3m @Ben2012_London @jctapialmb As a graduate with an MA in journalism you should have known that and held your fire. Anyway, fuck off now.
> 
> Ben Jacobs [email protected]_London 3m @bigdaddybunce What a rude man you truly are.


Jesus Buncey there's no need. It's a Friday, chill out.

Speaking of which is the fight tomorrow night or what? Would love a bit boxing right now.


----------



## OG Wenger (Oct 23, 2012)

Ben Jacobs [email protected]_London 2m I don't need the abuse I'm getting right now. I have a little boy, that is all that matters to me. I won't bother doing favours any more. 

What a fanny. :lol:


----------



## kingkodi (Jun 20, 2012)

Flash Jab said:


> Jesus Buncey there's no need. It's a Friday, chill out.
> 
> Speaking of which is the fight tomorrow night or what? Would love a bit boxing right now.


Tonight fella.


----------



## OG Wenger (Oct 23, 2012)

Flash Jab said:


> Jesus Buncey there's no need. It's a Friday, chill out.
> 
> Speaking of which is the fight tomorrow night or what? Would love a bit boxing right now.


It's tonight, Super Hans.


----------



## Nyanners :sad5 (Jun 8, 2012)

OG Wenger said:


> It's tonight, Super Hans.





kingcobra said:


> Tonight fella.


Fucking spot on. :bbb


----------



## OG Wenger (Oct 23, 2012)

Gilberto J Mendoza [email protected] 6s Guillermo Jones tested positive in sample "A" after receiving the anti doping results from a neutral lab

The fuck?


----------



## kingkodi (Jun 20, 2012)

This fucker on or not :fire :fire :fire :fire :fire :fire :fire :fire :fire :fire :fire :fire :fire :fire :fire


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

Anybody thinking this is lebedev being paid to continue with the fight.

The quotes could of been true and now are being covered up,at least for tonight's entertainment.

With the Russians and don king involved there is a very real element of suspicion surrounding this fight,just like the first.i just hope a brilliant fight like last time won't be overshadowed by the horrific events that we saw in the first bout.


----------



## HMSTempleGarden (Jun 15, 2012)

Bunce will go in slither mode now, at the very least he owes the lad an apology.


----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)

HMSTempleGarden said:


> Bunce will go in slither mode now, at the very least he owes the lad an apology.


No chance of that.


----------



## kingkodi (Jun 20, 2012)

Had a shit day. If this isn't on I'm going to smash things.


----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)

Gary Barlow said:


> Not really, a guy claims a fight is maybe off a hour before due to go on air, and he claims a source told him, when turns out he just took a tweet as his source and if it had came true would have acted like he got some exclusive without mentioning the original source. He only mentions the source now since it's turned out as bullshit.
> 
> Bunce does rant, and is full of shit alot of time, but i can also see why he gets pissed off with these online journos who spout crap like they some respected source.


He returns!


----------



## OG Wenger (Oct 23, 2012)

I'm pretty sure if they were going to call it off we would have heard something by now. What time is the fight supposed to start?


----------



## SuperSi (Dec 9, 2013)

WBA Vice President has tweeted that the fight may be on, if both parties agree to it and agree to exonerate the WBA from any responsibility.


----------



## OG Wenger (Oct 23, 2012)

SuperSi said:


> WBA Vice President has tweeted that the fight may be on, if both parties agree to exonerate the WBA from any blame.


:lol: Typical. As long as the WBA get their sanctioning fee.


----------



## HMSTempleGarden (Jun 15, 2012)

SuperSi said:


> WBA Vice President has tweeted that the fight may be on, if both parties agree to exonerate the WBA from any blame.


that is a fucking disgrace, if Lebedev gets seriously hurt there will, quite rightly, be a fucking meltdown.


----------



## Duffy (Jun 13, 2013)

SuperSi said:


> WBA Vice President has tweeted that the fight may be on, if both parties agree to it and agree to exonerate the WBA from any responsibility.


:staredog


----------



## BoltonTerrier (Jun 12, 2013)

Disgusting if this fight goes on knowing hes failed another test


----------



## stevebhoy87 (Jun 4, 2013)

HMSTempleGarden said:


> that is a fucking disgrace, if Lebedev gets seriously hurt there will, quite rightly, be a fucking meltdown.


Spot on, the biggest worry I'd have for boxing is a fighter dying or being seriously injured in the ring and his opponent then testing positive for a banner substance afterwards, that would close to destroy the sport on its own never mind this situation where it appears he's tested positive pre fight and they still let it go in, ridiculous.


----------



## welsh_dragon83 (Aug 11, 2013)

So it looks like it's on???? Anyway with all this shit going on who you putting your cash on?


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

SuperSi said:


> WBA Vice President has tweeted that the fight may be on, if both parties agree to it and agree to exonerate the WBA from any responsibility.


So the WBA don't want the fight to go ahead but king and the ruskis have put the pressure on.they have said 'do what you want but the WBA aren't involved'

This sport sometimes lets itself be ruled by corruption and manipulation,jones and king are 2 such examples.


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

Steve bunce will feel a little silly now.


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

If the russians and lebedev agree/want to fight Jones although he failed a drug test it is theire fault if they lose or something worse happens. They just should walk away. Times like this a fighter needs a good team. I am just worried that Lebedev doesnt has a good team and they "force" him to fight. Mentally it must be hard to fight a guy knowing that he took something.


----------



## kingkodi (Jun 20, 2012)

So. If the fight does happen which of you won't watch it in protest?


----------



## Ishy (Jun 2, 2012)

kingcobra said:


> So. If the fight does happen which of you won't watch it in protest?


Everyone taking the moral high ground (on twitter rather than here tbf) but you can guarantee they'll still watch it.


----------



## kingkodi (Jun 20, 2012)

Ishy said:


> Everyone taking the moral high ground (on twitter rather than here tbf) but you can guarantee they'll still watch it.


I'm afraid I'll be watching.


----------



## Duffy (Jun 13, 2013)

Who is this Ben Davies little squirt anyway?


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

kingcobra said:


> So. If the fight does happen which of you won't watch it in protest?


I mean if Lebedev and his team want to go on... theire decision. they could walk away if they want to. I just hope it is a free decision and they dont put pressure on Lebedev. But I have a feeling that they will.:-(


----------



## Flea Man (Jun 2, 2012)

So Jones has failed for this fight? F'n Hell that's a shame.


----------



## SuperSi (Dec 9, 2013)

One to watch said:


> So the WBA don't want the fight to go ahead but king and the ruskis have put the pressure on.they have said 'do what you want but the WBA aren't involved'
> 
> This sport sometimes lets itself be ruled by corruption and manipulation,jones and king are 2 such examples.


Yep, what you said, The WBA guy has now tweeted that if it's a non title bout (which is now the case), then it's nothing to do with the WBA and falls under Russian jurisdiction.


----------



## sim_reiss (Jun 6, 2012)

I wish Buncey had been this bothered about fact checking when Frank told him he'd made Chisora-Wilder...


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

Motherfucker really tested positive again.
http://www.fightnews.com/Boxing/guillermo-jones-tests-positive-again-243332

I find hard to see this fight going on tbh...but, it´s up to Lebedev and his team (or maybe not, depending of the Russian legislation even if Lebedev agrees to fight the fight can´t happen)


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

It seems they still go on with the fight. personally I think Lebedev shouldnt do this but if he agrees... well he is an adult.


----------



## BoltonTerrier (Jun 12, 2013)

Fuck off Bunce you patronising twat.


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

Will there be a more popular winner than lebedev this year,if he goes and does the buisness.


----------



## Guest (Apr 25, 2014)

Berliner said:


> It seems they still go on with the fight. personally I think Lebedev shouldnt do this but if he agrees... well he is an adult.


sadly, i doubt its up to him.


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

Berliner said:


> It seems they still go on with the fight. personally I think Lebedev shouldnt do this but if he agrees... well he is an adult.


If the substance is illegal over there, I don´t think you can legally fight someone under the influence of this substance... even if Lebedev and his team agrees with this, I think the people responsible for the event will not, I feel....
If they do, that´s some serious risk right there...


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

Rob said:


> sadly, i doubt its up to him.


yeah. posted this before that it would be bad if they pressure him... but we dont really know that. if they really make pressure on him it would be bad.

seems that Jones took the same stuff again. at the weigh in he was bang on the limit (naked). cheating jones probably will be way over the cruiserweight limit now.:-(


----------



## Ishy (Jun 2, 2012)

Furosemide? Fucking hell. Maybe he's just got high blood pressure?


----------



## Guest (Apr 25, 2014)

BoltonTerrier said:


> Fuck off Bunce you patronising twat.


whats the saying?


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

Vic said:


> If the substance is illegal over there, I don´t think you can fight someone under the influence of this substance... even if Lebedev and his team agrees with this, I think the people responsible for the event will not, I feel....
> If they do, that´s some serious risk right there...


I dont know what "laws" they have in russia. and even if these laws dont allow it I am sure they will find a way to make the fight... I mean it is in russia.


----------



## SuperSi (Dec 9, 2013)

Fight is off according to the WBA Vice President.


----------



## BunnyGibbons (Jun 7, 2012)

Anyone got a link to this? If it's happening... :sad5


----------



## SuperSi (Dec 9, 2013)

Sorry, misinterpretation of his English - just been contradicted.


----------



## kingkodi (Jun 20, 2012)

Drama!


----------



## Guest (Apr 25, 2014)

Berliner said:


> yeah. posted this before that it would be bad if they pressure him... but we dont really know that. if they really make pressure on him it would be bad.
> 
> seems that Jones took the same stuff again. at the weigh in he was bang on the limit (naked). cheating jones probably will be way over the cruiserweight limit now.:-(


is it a weight making drug.

in fairness to Jones, I am suspicious of most pro athletes and boxers. If Lebedev tested positive tomorrow I wouldn't be shocked. My opinion!


----------



## BoltonTerrier (Jun 12, 2013)

Rob said:


> whats the saying?


Having a go at the boxing news journo for reporting the rumour earlier.. Saying it was out or order, should have checked.. Hes a right santimonious prick


----------



## Ishy (Jun 2, 2012)

Fightnews say its off

http://www.fightnews.com/Boxing/lebedev-jones-called-off-243358


----------



## JohnH (May 22, 2013)

*According to WBA boss @GilberticoWBA Jones-Lebedev is off. Confirmed.*


----------



## HMSTempleGarden (Jun 15, 2012)

fight is off


----------



## OG Wenger (Oct 23, 2012)

It's off apparently.


----------



## Guest (Apr 25, 2014)

BoltonTerrier said:


> Having a go at the boxing news journo for reporting the rumour earlier.. Saying it was out or order, should have checked.. Hes a right santimonious prick


He really is a cunt bunce. Hes just pissed of the snorted all that coke to get ready for the show, and it didnt even happen.


----------



## Nifty.Tech (Jan 20, 2014)

If it's true Jones needs to be banned from ever fighting again.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

Nifty.Tech said:


> If it's true Jones needs to be banned from ever fighting again.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It is true, it was confirmed.

Fightnews.com now says that the fight is really off for good.
http://www.fightnews.com/Boxing/lebedev-jones-called-off-243358


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

they need to give jones a life time ban.


----------



## BunnyGibbons (Jun 7, 2012)

Fight's been replaced with Bunce's twitter war. :lol: Why can't the silly cunt just apologise?


----------



## BoltonTerrier (Jun 12, 2013)

Why the fuck did they leave the testing until today???


----------



## BunnyGibbons (Jun 7, 2012)

Berliner said:


> they need to give jones a life time ban.


The Russians should make him fight a bear.


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

Bunce must feel a tit now,whatever he says in public.


----------



## kingkodi (Jun 20, 2012)

Oh well. Probably for the best.


----------



## Them Bones (Jul 13, 2013)

BoltonTerrier said:


> Why the fuck did they leave the testing until today???


That's the fucking question. Seems ridiculous!


----------



## BoltonTerrier (Jun 12, 2013)

What the fuck do we watch now ffs? Ive got a case of ale to shift..


----------



## Them Bones (Jul 13, 2013)

I like Lucas Browne, hope he gets a big fight soon.


----------



## welsh_dragon83 (Aug 11, 2013)

Why can't they still show the undercard? Is the whole card off? Jones & his team are fucking scum


----------



## kingkodi (Jun 20, 2012)

BoltonTerrier said:


> What the fuck do we watch now ffs? Ive got a case of ale to shift..


Isn't wlad fighting on espn?


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

Once again this match leaves a sour taste in the mouth.

I want lebedev to move on,he is one of the top 5 cruisers in the world and deserves better,he had serious balls even taking this rematch.

Jones should never get a big pay day opportunity again.


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

kingcobra said:


> Isn't wlad fighting on espn?


Tomorrow,as is Browne and matthysse cards.


----------



## kingkodi (Jun 20, 2012)

One to watch said:


> Tomorrow,as is Browne and matthysse cards.


:good


----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)

Vic said:


> If the substance is illegal over there, I don´t think you can legally fight someone under the influence of this substance... even if Lebedev and his team agrees with this, I think the people responsible for the event will not, I feel....
> If they do, that´s some serious risk right there...


Garcia-Morales II.


----------



## HMSTempleGarden (Jun 15, 2012)

BunnyGibbons said:


> Fight's been replaced with Bunce's twitter war. :lol: Why can't the silly cunt just apologise?


what is he saying about it?



BoltonTerrier said:


> Why the fuck did they leave the testing until today???


he was tested yesterday.


----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)

kingcobra said:


> Isn't wlad fighting on espn?


Eurosport tomorrow. ESPN in the US.


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

BunnyGibbons said:


> The Russians should make him fight a bear.


Then force him to eat a plate of shit, salo style.


----------



## kingkodi (Jun 20, 2012)

Wallet said:


> Eurosport tomorrow. ESPN in the US.


Ta.


----------



## Lettuce_Fists (Jul 17, 2012)

One to watch said:


> Once again this match leaves a sour taste in the mouth.
> 
> I want lebedev to move on,he is one of the top 5 cruisers in the world and deserves better,he had serious balls even taking this rematch.
> 
> Jones should never get a big pay day opportunity again.


I wouldn't mind seeing Huck - Lebedev II. Or are Sauerland looking to make Huck - Hernandez?


----------



## SimplyTuck (Jun 4, 2013)

Jeez, Hatton looks terrible.


----------



## JohnH (May 22, 2013)

Them Bones said:


> I like Lucas Browne, hope he gets a big fight soon.


Heading towards the world title, no question...


----------



## Guest (Apr 25, 2014)

The omission of Jones means a certain Mr.Tony Bellew moved up into the CHB top 15.

*Cruiserweight (200lbs)
World Champion: Yoan Pablo Hernandez (IBF) *
2. Marco Huck (WBO) 
3. Krzysztof Wlodarczyk (WBC) 
4. Denis Lebedev (WBA) 
5. Ilunga Makabu 
6. Grigory Drozd 
7. Ola Afolabi 
8. Thabiso Mchunu 
9. Alexander Alekseev 
10. Pawel Kolodziej 
11. Mateusz Masternak 
12. Krzysztof Glowacki 
13. Dmytro Kucher 
14. Rakhim Chakhkiev
15. Tony Bellew


----------



## BoltonTerrier (Jun 12, 2013)

This is gold on twitter. Buncey taking some unbelievable hammer lol


----------



## Danny (May 31, 2012)

HMSTempleGarden said:


> what is he saying about it?


Went off on one calling the guy who first broke the rumour on Twitter (in which he used the phrase 'apparently' and presented it as rumour not fact) a twat for making up malicious rumours... turns out half hour later it's true and confirmed and he's refusing to apologise for insulting the guy multiple times, basically saying 'I deal in facts he's still a shit journalist who operated on a rumour'.

He's an absolute fucking idiot and I can't wait until he's off our TV screens. Cretin of a human being and a waste of blood and organs.


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

Rob said:


> The omission of Jones means a certain Mr.Tony Bellew moved up into the CHB top 15.
> 
> *Cruiserweight (200lbs)
> World Champion: Yoan Pablo Hernandez (IBF) *
> ...


no. that cuban dorticos still has a better win in eric fields than bellew against old brudov.:lol:


----------



## Duffy (Jun 13, 2013)

BunnyGibbons said:


> The Russians should make him fight a bear.


----------



## BoltonTerrier (Jun 12, 2013)

SimplyTuck said:


> Jeez, Hatton looks terrible.


Yep hes clearly drinking too much and wouldn't be surprised if hes back on the class A's...


----------



## HMSTempleGarden (Jun 15, 2012)

BunnyGibbons said:


> Fight's been replaced with Bunce's twitter war. :lol: Why can't the silly cunt just apologise?





BoltonTerrier said:


> Why the fuck did they leave the testing until today???





Danny said:


> Went off on one calling the guy who first broke the rumour on Twitter (in which he used the phrase 'apparently' and presented it as rumour not fact) a twat for making up malicious rumours... turns out half hour later it's true and confirmed and he's refusing to apologise for insulting the guy multiple times, basically saying 'I deal in facts he's still a shit journalist who operated on a rumour'.
> 
> He's an absolute fucking idiot and I can't wait until he's off our TV screens. Cretin of a human being and a waste of blood and organs.


problem is the Spanish language article stated that it was just a rumour also I believe, that's what I read on Twitter anyway.


----------



## welsh_dragon83 (Aug 11, 2013)

Wallet said:


> Eurosport tomorrow. ESPN in the US.


The wlad vs povetkin is on just before as a warm up, what a great fucking fight haha


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

Lettuce_Fists said:


> I wouldn't mind seeing Huck - Lebedev II. Or are Sauerland looking to make Huck - Hernandez?


Huck-lebedev is much more likely.

But I'd like to see lebedev take a fight in the meantime,huck is talking of a move to heavy but a cruiser unification would maybe put a temporary stop to that.


----------



## Duffy (Jun 13, 2013)

Rob said:


> The omission of Jones means a certain Mr.Tony Bellew moved up into the CHB top 15.
> 
> *Cruiserweight (200lbs)
> World Champion: Yoan Pablo Hernandez (IBF) *
> ...


:rofl


----------



## BoltonTerrier (Jun 12, 2013)

Danny said:


> Went off on one calling the guy who first broke the rumour on Twitter (in which he used the phrase 'apparently' and presented it as rumour not fact) a twat for making up malicious rumours... turns out half hour later it's true and confirmed and he's refusing to apologise for insulting the guy multiple times, basically saying 'I deal in facts he's still a shit journalist who operated on a rumour'.
> 
> He's an absolute fucking idiot and I can't wait until he's off our TV screens. Cretin of a human being and a waste of blood and organs.


I loathe him. He thinks that anything post 2000 including online journalists and new social media isnt proper journalism so instantly has a go at them.


----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)

welsh_dragon83 said:


> The wlad vs povetkin is on just before as a warm up, what a great fucking fight haha


That'll wet the appetite. :lol:


----------



## Lettuce_Fists (Jul 17, 2012)

One to watch said:


> Huck-lebedev is much more likely.
> 
> But I'd like to see lebedev take a fight in the meantime,huck is talking of a move to heavy but a cruiser unification would maybe put a temporary stop to that.


Yeah I'd like to see Huck stay at Cruiser. He performed well against Pov at heavy, but Cruiser is shaping up to be a really fun division, and he's still one of the main attractions, I think at heavy he'd probably have similar success to Adamek, winning a few but never troubling the big boys.


----------



## HMSTempleGarden (Jun 15, 2012)

Steve Bunce ‏@bigdaddybunce 18m

@snboxing @ben2012_london Don't hold your breath. It was a rumour, no more.


----------



## Guest (Apr 25, 2014)

for what its worth, Ben Jones the guy who broke this rumor is the same guy that was reporting on the Vasquez fight not being signed late last year. thats why Bunce is out to get him.


----------



## kingkodi (Jun 20, 2012)

I'll give Bunce credit - his ability to "fill in" by talking meaningless bullshit is unparalleled.


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

kingcobra said:


> I'll give Bunce credit - his ability to "fill in" by talking meaningless bullshit is unparalleled.


:lol:

Spot on,he may be far from perfect but I love him,his unscripted chat on the live shows and bunce hour is legendary.


----------



## kingkodi (Jun 20, 2012)

One to watch said:


> :lol:
> 
> Spot on,he may be far from perfect but I love him,his unscripted chat on the live shows and bunce hour is legendary.


I like Bunce. He does my head in but I'd rather take him than leave him if that makes sense.


----------



## Lettuce_Fists (Jul 17, 2012)

Yeah some of the unscripted studio chat on BN is great. The thing I like about it is that because it's a fairly niche channel, they're kinda left alone by the regulators etc, and just get away with pretty much whatever they want.

Far more enjoyable for me, than the slick professional approach of Sky (which I don't mind, but Boxnation serves the boxing fan better)


----------



## JohnH (May 22, 2013)

BoltonTerrier said:


> I loathe him. He thinks that anything post 2000 including online journalists and new social media isnt proper journalism so instantly has a go at them.


I've been offered the possibility of press passes in the future, might try and get a seat next to Bunce if it comes off.

:thumbsup


----------



## Guest (Apr 25, 2014)

Gary Barlow said:


> Not really, a guy claims a fight is maybe off a hour before due to go on air, and he claims a source told him, when turns out he just took a tweet as his source and if it had came true would have acted like he got some exclusive without mentioning the original source. He only mentions the source now since it's turned out as bullshit.
> 
> Bunce does rant, and is full of shit alot of time, but i can also see why he gets pissed off with these online journos who spout crap like they some respected source.


thoughts now?


----------



## Boxfan (Jul 26, 2013)

Great television the guy. A bit nutty,but that only helps make him watchable. Whether Steve Lillis,Barry Jones or Gary Logan is his straight man,you just get the impression theres a couple of lads sat at home talking about boxing. Much as I like most of the SKY team,I never quite get that with them.


----------



## Duffy (Jun 13, 2013)

One to watch said:


> :lol:
> 
> Spot on,he may be far from perfect but I love him,his unscripted chat on the live shows and bunce hour is legendary.


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

Also bunce would be a punter if he wasn't a journalist.he literally eats and sleeps boxing.he is as much a lover of the amateurs and small halls as he is the Vegas nights,and his dedication to the sport means a lot when in comparison to any flavour the month presenters.

He is also an excellent journalist,something that wouldn't appear obvious when watching him stutter over his words.

Buncey is a top man who has had a bad day at the office.it happens.


----------



## Gary Barlow (Jun 6, 2012)

Rob said:


> thoughts now?


Thoughts on what, Bunce ? LOL don't need my thoughts on him they well known, that said i do agree with him and the amount of online boxing journos, everyone is a one nowadays. It's annoying, people don't post as fans they post as someone who thinks they are some journo or acting like they trying to push for one.

You quoting my post proves my point anyway, when the guy was confronted even if rudely, he instead did a uturn and started sulking, a respected journo would stand his ground just like Bunce does. Why let a fat bald prick like him bully you on a social media site. Ridiculous.


----------



## Nyanners :sad5 (Jun 8, 2012)

good rbr that lads


----------



## BoltonTerrier (Jun 12, 2013)

Gary Barlow said:


> Thoughts on what, Bunce ? LOL don't need my thoughts on him they well known, that said i do agree with him and the amount of online boxing journos, everyone is a one nowadays. It's annoying, people don't post as fans they post as someone who thinks they are some journo or acting like they trying to push for one.
> 
> You quoting my post proves my point anyway, when the guy was confronted even if rudely, he instead did a uturn and started sulking, a respected journo would stand his ground just like Bunce does. Why let a fat bald prick like him bully you on a social media site. Ridiculous.


Anyway more importantly how are you? When did they let you out of Guantanamo?


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

Duffy said:


>


:rofl:rofl My boy Bunce knows what's good.

TBH though Bunce is to quick to snap and launch tirade's he did it to me once on ESB i pulled him on it and got no reply. Lost respect for him with way he handled himself on there at times...


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

We should make up our own RBR for Jones vs Lebedev II :lol:. Might as well seeing as that waste of space has cocked the whole evening up..


----------



## BoltonTerrier (Jun 12, 2013)

Mandanda said:


> :rofl:rofl My boy Bunce knows what's good.
> 
> TBH though Bunce is to quick to snap and launch tirade's he did it to me once on ESB i pulled him on it and got no reply. Lost respect for him with way he handled himself on there at times...


Its hilarious he said the lad was unprofessional repeating a rumour on twitter then calls him a twat who needs a slap :lol:


----------



## Gary Barlow (Jun 6, 2012)

BoltonTerrier said:


> Anyway more importantly how are you? When did they let you out of Guantanamo?


Im still suffering, some reason i still watch Boxing. No clue why.


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

BoltonTerrier said:


> Its hilarious he said the lad was unprofessional repeating a rumour on twitter then calls him a* twat who needs a slap *:lol:


:lol::lol: That's proper naughty really. TBH i think he likes a skimmish and i think half the time he's half pissed when he goes on air....


----------



## Bendy (Jun 4, 2013)

What time is Lebedev/Jones going to start?


----------



## Guest (Apr 25, 2014)

One to watch said:


> Also bunce would be a punter if he wasn't a journalist.he literally eats and sleeps boxing.he is as much a lover of the amateurs and small halls as he is the Vegas nights,and his dedication to the sport means a lot when in comparison to any flavour the month presenters.
> 
> He is also an excellent journalist,something that wouldn't appear obvious when watching him stutter over his words.
> 
> Buncey is a top man who has had a bad day at the office.it happens.


Ben Jones also loves boxing. As do all us fans. Still talks to us like shit.


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

Bendy said:


> What time is Lebedev/Jones going to start?


:lol: Sit yourself down mate, Got some bad news for ya....


----------



## Eoghan (Jun 6, 2013)

Bendy said:


> What time is Lebedev/Jones going to start?


Called off, the cheating piece of shit tested positive again


----------



## dkos (Jun 2, 2012)

He can be a bit brash, archaic, hypocritical etc. but I have no problem with Buncey.


----------



## Bendy (Jun 4, 2013)

Fuck off liars I thought that was just chat?


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

dkos said:


> He can be a bit brash, archaic, hypocritical etc. but I have no problem with Buncey.


I think that's why I like him.he is old fashioned and that is hard to come by on tv these days.


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

Rob said:


> Ben Jones also loves boxing. As do all us fans. Still talks to us like shit.


Has he spoken to anyone else like shit?


----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)

Bendy said:


> What time is Lebedev/Jones going to start?


Around 10pm, give or take.


----------



## bruthead (Jun 20, 2013)

Bunce isn't in 'professional' mode on Twitter so he can hardly go off on someone for relaying a rumour there. Even for a journalist, there are different standards for posting something on Twitter compared to writing a proper article about it.


----------



## Guest (Apr 25, 2014)

One to watch said:


> Has he spoken to anyone else like shit?


yeh....all the bloody time!


----------



## Guest (Apr 25, 2014)

One to watch said:


> I think that's why I like him.he is old fashioned and that is hard to come by on tv these days.


yet you hate me for the same reasons!!! :bart


----------



## Smeg (Jul 25, 2013)

I fucking hate Steve Bunce. Ego as big as Carl Froch and he just presents.


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

Rob said:


> yet you hate me for the same reasons!!! :bart


:huh

Rob,I don't hate you.in fact I think you are sound.i just can't stand the 'pr machine rob'.


----------



## Guest (Apr 25, 2014)

one thing that might suprise you about Bunce, his misses is kind of fit in that older lady kind of way. like you would just wanna shag her. bit like Sharon from eastenders.


----------



## Bendy (Jun 4, 2013)

Wallet said:


> Around 10pm, give or take.


Cheers cuz


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

Rob said:


> one thing that might suprise you about Bunce, his misses is kind of fit in that older lady kind of way. like you would just wanna shag her. bit like Sharon from eastenders.


I'm not the fussiest yet I wouldn't bang Sharon from eastenders.


----------



## Guest (Apr 25, 2014)

One to watch said:


> I'm not the fussiest yet I wouldn't bang Sharon from eastenders.


----------



## OG Wenger (Oct 23, 2012)

Mandanda said:


> :lol: Sit yourself down mate, Got some bad news for ya....


:lol:


----------



## Eoghan (Jun 6, 2013)

Rob said:


>


To be fair, 'fit' and 'Sharon from Eastenders' don't go along too well


----------



## OG Wenger (Oct 23, 2012)

Sharon is not the best looking, but she looks like one of them older birds who's a demon in the sack. Fucking years of cock taking experience. I'd give it a go.


----------



## Scorpio78 (Jun 10, 2012)

Don king , dodgy Russians 

Surprise surprise


----------



## Lettuce_Fists (Jul 17, 2012)

Ah Senor Chang. Great show.


----------



## Guest (Apr 25, 2014)

OG Wenger said:


> Sharon is not the best looking, but she looks like one of them older birds who's a demon in the sack. Fucking years of cock taking experience. I'd give it a go.


yeh thats what i mean. why else does Phil keep going back for more!


----------



## Boxfan (Jul 26, 2013)

Why do I get the impression that the Bunce haters on boxing forums are jealous of him and only really hate him because they have to do mundane jobs,instead of his,which they would love?? They accuse him of being rude,etc. and never give examples. How many have actually met the guy?? I would actually guess that he has paid his dues as a journalist,as boxing isn't the only sport he covers. Seems to have a bit of knowledge of a lot of others. Boxed amateur himself,don't know much about it. I believe he was a welterweight or something,must have been a proper beanpole.


----------



## JohnH (May 22, 2013)

This RBR is the best I've seen for a while!!


----------



## BoltonTerrier (Jun 12, 2013)

Rob said:


> one thing that might suprise you about Bunce, his misses is kind of fit in that older lady kind of way. like you would just wanna shag her. *bit like Sharon from eastenders*.


----------



## Boxfan (Jul 26, 2013)

Plus he has one ability the wannabes will never have. The ability to laugh at himself.


----------



## Guest (Apr 25, 2014)

Telling me you wouldn't smash this.....NO WAY!


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

Boxfan said:


> Why do I get the impression that the Bunce haters on boxing forums are jealous of him and only really hate him because they have to do mundane jobs,instead of his,which they would love?? They accuse him of being rude,etc. and never give examples. How many have actually met the guy?? I would actually guess that he has paid his dues as a journalist,as boxing isn't the only sport he covers. Seems to have a bit of knowledge of a lot of others. Boxed amateur himself,don't know much about it. I believe he was a welterweight or something,must have been a proper beanpole.


Interesting you mentioned his boxing,I've heard him say and prove (programmes) he fought in the ABAs at York hall,quarter finals or something along those lines.i just looked it up but found nothing apart from the odd mention of he did amateur.

And I was suprised to read how much other sports work he has done,a massive amount of variety including a lot of athletics.


----------



## BoltonTerrier (Jun 12, 2013)

OG Wenger said:


> Sharon is not the best looking, but she looks like one of them older birds who's a demon in the sack. Fucking years of cock taking experience. I'd give it a go.


Must be a North London thing lads..


----------



## Eoghan (Jun 6, 2013)

Rob said:


> Telling me you wouldn't smash this.....NO WAY!


Don't watch Eastenders, got her mixed up with someone. Thinking back, got her confused with Shirleyatsch


----------



## BoltonTerrier (Jun 12, 2013)

Rob said:


> Telling me you wouldn't smash this.....NO WAY!


----------



## OG Wenger (Oct 23, 2012)

BoltonTerrier said:


> Must be a North London thing lads..


I'm from South London.


----------



## Danny (May 31, 2012)

OG Wenger said:


> Sharon is not the best looking, but she looks like one of them older birds who's a demon in the sack. Fucking years of cock taking experience. I'd give it a go.


This.


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

Eoghan said:


> Don't watch Eastenders, got her mixed up with someone. Thinking back, got her confused with Shirleyatsch


Ha Ha.Shirley

I'd like to know who would bang that!


----------



## Guest (Apr 25, 2014)

OG Wenger said:


> I'm from South London.


makes sense being an Arsenal fan.


----------



## JohnH (May 22, 2013)

I'm from N London and I can say without fear of contradiction that Sharon is a dog.


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

Rob said:


> makes sense being an Arsenal fan.


Arsenal originated there so it does make sense.


----------



## Guest (Apr 25, 2014)

One to watch said:


> Ha Ha.Shirley
> 
> I'd like to know who would bang that!


would you bang Sharon?


----------



## Guest (Apr 25, 2014)

JohnH said:


> I'm from N London and I can say without fear of contradiction that Sharon is a dog.


thought you were a scouser?


----------



## BoltonTerrier (Jun 12, 2013)

Haha who needs the lounge??


----------



## Lettuce_Fists (Jul 17, 2012)

Well-prepared Sharon?


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

OG Wenger said:


> I'm from South London.


Good man :good.

Agreed on Sharon in the sack. Can see her coming into bed with sort of dullness of a friday fight night and leaving ya thoroughly satisfied like the Coyle fight earlier this year.


----------



## BoltonTerrier (Jun 12, 2013)

Lettuce_Fists said:


> Well-prepared Sharon?


Does she beat a Well prepared Kevin mitchell? Shazza must fight at at least Cruiser..


----------



## DaveyBoyEssexUK (Jun 8, 2013)

I take it the fight is off? , just got in switched on the box and theres no fight


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

Rob said:


> would you bang Sharon?


No,but i say that with a lack of confidence as I am a man and so think with my dick far too much.

If Sharon was on the bed with her legs at ten to 2 and beckoning me in,then maybe yes id have a dabble,but she is not an attractive piece.she has a little sex appeal,the kind fat blonde birds do,big tits and curves,mix that with some sexy underwear and you could have some fun no doubt.


----------



## Bendy (Jun 4, 2013)

Why am I looking at cunts on the phone I want to see a scrap


----------



## Smeg (Jul 25, 2013)




----------



## Guest (Apr 25, 2014)

BoltonTerrier said:


> Does she beat a Well prepared Kevin mitchell? Shazza must fight at at least Cruiser..


Here is a good question. what weight division would the heavyiest girl you have shagged be in?

Honestly I reckon Welterweight. Don't think thats to bad.


----------



## Guest (Apr 25, 2014)

smegmaa said:


>


BOOM!


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

Rob said:


> Here is a good question. what weight division would the heavyiest girl you have shagged be in?
> 
> Honestly I reckon Welterweight. Don't think thats to bad.


This should be a thread of its own.

Probs LHW for me, if she had time to dry out.


----------



## Trippy (Jun 18, 2013)

Phew, just got in and settled down, tuning in now, hope I didn't miss the fi-




WHAT THE FUUUUUK!


----------



## JohnH (May 22, 2013)

Rob said:


> thought you were a scouser?


Why did you think that?

Born and bred in NW London mate.


----------



## Boxfan (Jul 26, 2013)

One to watch said:


> Interesting you mentioned his boxing,I've heard him say and prove (programmes) he fought in the ABAs at York hall,quarter finals or something along those lines.i just looked it up but found nothing apart from the odd mention of he did amateur.
> 
> And I was suprised to read how much other sports work he has done,a massive amount of variety including a lot of athletics.


Yes,mate. Ive read his stuff for years and watched him probably from when he started on TV. He never seems to make much of his boxing days but just throws it out now and again. I once heard Ron Bodie,on his show,say that he was pretty decent but maybe he was just buttering him up a bit. From what I can gather about his journalism I get the impression he's been in it since leaving school,hence his coverage of other sports,but I could be wrong here. I always think theres a parallel here with Frankie "Tiger" Taylor who was a journalist by trade before becoming a professional boxer. But he did really well,becoming one of the best in the country before having to pack in with eye trouble. @Al Francis remembers him as he boxed,and was friends with ,his Dad.


----------



## OG Wenger (Oct 23, 2012)

Rob said:


> Here is a good question. what weight division would the heavyiest girl you have shagged be in?
> 
> Honestly I reckon Welterweight. Don't think thats to bad.


Cruiserweight :lol:


----------



## Bendy (Jun 4, 2013)

Wait were you fucking with me @Wallet?


----------



## Boxfan (Jul 26, 2013)

When I say boxed with,I mean trained in the same Bobby Neill stable,before anybody corrects me.


----------



## BoltonTerrier (Jun 12, 2013)

Rob said:


> Here is a good question. what weight division would the heavyiest girl you have shagged be in?
> 
> Honestly I reckon Welterweight. Don't think thats to bad.


Super Heavy...


----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)

Bendy said:


> Wait were you fucking with me @Wallet?


I don't know what you're talking about... :conf


----------



## smoggy7188 (May 28, 2013)

super super heavy and thats being kind on her.


----------



## Boxfan (Jul 26, 2013)

One to watch said:


> Ha Ha.Shirley
> 
> I'd like to know who would bang that!


I would but Ive heard she's not keen on older men.


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

I'm more how little does she weigh. I can't dig anorexic women...

Need meat on my woman. Wanna see the booty clap not snap in half..


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

Boxfan said:


> Yes,mate. Ive read his stuff for years and watched him probably from when he started on TV. He never seems to make much of his boxing days but just throws it out now and again. I once heard Ron Bodie,on his show,say that he was pretty decent but maybe he was just buttering him up a bit. From what I can gather about his journalism I get the impression he's been in it since leaving school,hence his coverage of other sports,but I could be wrong here. I always think theres a parallel here with Frankie "Tiger" Taylor who was a journalist by trade before becoming a professional boxer. But he did really well,becoming one of the best in the country before having to pack in with eye trouble. @Al Francis remembers him as he boxed,and was friends with ,his Dad.


Buncey started journalism at 16 or 17 when he realised he wouldn't be a pro boxer or footballer.or at least a good one.


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

I'd rather that black haired bird off Corrie who works in Roy's Cafe.

She is more my guilty pleasure,she ain't stunning but id bang it and enjoy it,Sharon looks too much like a miss piggy doll.


----------



## Boxfan (Jul 26, 2013)

I didn't know he played football to any level. Certainly never heard him mention it. To be honest,I wish he'd do an autobiography. Think he'd have an interesting story to tell.


----------



## Trippy (Jun 18, 2013)

Bendy said:


> Wait were you fucking with me @Wallet?


:lol:

Seriously, the fight got canned.


----------



## Sogoplayboy (Jun 3, 2012)

There's a picture of Bunce in his amateur days on Barry Jones' Twitter, would post but not sure how atsch Get the impression he was decent, mentioned he was the same weight class as Errol Christie on this weeks' ESPN podcast, although he did say he was glad he never got far enough to meet him!


----------



## BoltonTerrier (Jun 12, 2013)

smoggy7188 said:


> super super heavy and thats being kind on her.


LMFAO


----------



## ..TheUzi.. (Jul 29, 2013)

One to watch said:


> I'd rather that black haired bird off Corrie who works in Roy's Cafe.
> 
> She is more my guilty pleasure,she ain't stunning but id bang it and enjoy it,Sharon looks too much like a miss piggy doll.


Its been a while since i watched any of that shite but surely to God, you are not talking about his wife Haley? FFS man!


----------



## Boxfan (Jul 26, 2013)

OG Wenger said:


> Cruiserweight :lol:


Would have to be doggy or missionary for me that one.


----------



## smoggy7188 (May 28, 2013)

BoltonTerrier said:


> LMFAO


it werent pretty mate, doubled up to make sure i couldnt catch anything :-(


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

..TheUzi.. said:


> Its been a while since i watched any of that shite but surely to God, you are not talking about his wife Haley? FFS man!


Fuck no.shes dead and an ex man,but no.

She is with the builder,I'm guessing you don't know her,but she would be my equivalent of robs Sharon.at least I think.


----------



## JohnH (May 22, 2013)

Supersaggyweight


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

..TheUzi.. said:


> Its been a while since i watched any of that shite but surely to God, you are not talking about his wife Haley? FFS man!


:rofl :rofl :rofl This is one of the best posts this year....


----------



## Boxfan (Jul 26, 2013)

Sogoplayboy said:


> There's a picture of Bunce in his amateur days on Barry Jones' Twitter, would post but not sure how atsch Get the impression he was decent, mentioned he was the same weight class as Errol Christie on this weeks' ESPN podcast, although he did say he was glad he never got far enough to meet him!


Thanks mate. That would probably make him around welter,I guess. Christie was a hell of a boxer,who never quite realised his potential. People won't believe this,but I remember reading in Boxing News that he would beat Tommy Hearns if he met him. And this wasn't a letter,it was a staff writer.


----------



## Steve Funn (Jul 18, 2012)

RE : Sharon - bama


----------



## Boxfan (Jul 26, 2013)

JohnH said:


> Supersaggyweight


If we are honest,that probably goes for everybody here. If not,they've never lived.


----------



## smoggy7188 (May 28, 2013)

its all about frankie in hollyoaks. she could teach ron jeremy few things :bbb


----------



## Sogoplayboy (Jun 3, 2012)

Yeah Christie was superb, seems like a great guy as well, not sure about him beating Hearns but I'd certainly like to have seen them find out!


----------



## Boxfan (Jul 26, 2013)

Steve Funn said:


> RE : Sharon - bama


Classic. Also re Shazza,I once told a girl I hardly knew that she looked like her. This was in her early days in Eastenders. I was half cut but left the pub in a bit of a hurry,cos the lass wanted to go 3 rounds,and I don't mean in the sack.


----------



## Ashedward (Jun 2, 2012)

Best rbr round in ages no fights and random soap chat about Sharon(would shag still just about) from Eastenders.As there is no boxing on I think I will watch this film on demand with Brit Marling who I find pretty fit instead.


----------



## BoltonTerrier (Jun 12, 2013)

smoggy7188 said:


> it werent pretty mate, doubled up to make sure i couldnt catch anything :-(


haha Ive had a few in my uni days who were like that. The kind you'd literally chew yer own arm off to get away from in the morning..


----------



## Alf (Jul 26, 2013)

One to watch said:


> I'd rather that black haired bird off Corrie who works in Roy's Cafe.
> 
> She is more my guilty pleasure,she ain't stunning but id bang it and enjoy it,Sharon looks too much like a miss piggy doll.


Ha mate im right with you, i totally would too but dont exactly know why!


----------



## BoltonTerrier (Jun 12, 2013)

Steve Funn said:


> RE : Sharon - bama


Can Obama smell her vag from across the pond? It must be fairly pungent..


----------



## smoggy7188 (May 28, 2013)

BoltonTerrier said:


> haha Ive had a few in my uni days who were like that. The kind you'd literally chew yer own arm off to get away from in the morning..


she would have chewed my arm off as a morning snack..atsch


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

smoggy7188 said:


> its all about frankie in hollyoaks. she could teach ron jeremy few things :bbb


Oh yes good call.

Frankie is seriously good for her age,and has real sex appeal.no wonder jack has a bad heart.(sorry,yes I watch hollyoaks)


----------



## ..TheUzi.. (Jul 29, 2013)

Rob said:


> Here is a good question. what weight division would the heavyiest girl you have shagged be in?
> 
> Honestly I reckon Welterweight. Don't think thats to bad.


Thats pretty fat for a 14 year old to be fair


----------



## Boxfan (Jul 26, 2013)

Quite seriously,though,she was and is quite an attractive bird.


----------



## Ari Gold Bawse (Jun 4, 2013)

Ofc i would fuck sharon.

In her prime the 90s

Lawd


----------



## Guest (Apr 25, 2014)

JohnH said:


> Why did you think that?
> 
> Born and bred in NW London mate.


the only logical explanation for your delusional view of David Price.


----------



## Ari Gold Bawse (Jun 4, 2013)

smoggy7188 said:


> its all about frankie in hollyoaks. she could teach ron jeremy few things :bbb


Gilf


----------



## JohnH (May 22, 2013)

Rob said:


> the only logical explanation for your delusional view of David Price.


Yet you have Bellew as top 15 in your latest rankings??

Haha :thumbsup


----------



## Guest (Apr 25, 2014)

Sharon









Frankie









Shelly









Who is No.1??


----------



## BoltonTerrier (Jun 12, 2013)

Ari Gold Bawse said:


> Gilf


i still remember her as Carol in Emmerdale. Bob didnt know what the fuck to do with her..


----------



## Smeg (Jul 25, 2013)

Shelley > Sharon > Frankie


----------



## OG Wenger (Oct 23, 2012)

Shelly has a nice pair of knockers to be fair.


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

TBH Peter Barlow is a G. He's banging two hot women at either end of the age spectrum. Leanne and Steve McDonald's missus are tidy salts as well. 

Eastenders wise Max Branning is a straight pedo in Walford.


----------



## BoltonTerrier (Jun 12, 2013)

Bernice from emmerdale anyone?


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

Shelly with a shopping bag on head?.


----------



## Guest (Apr 25, 2014)

Mandanda said:


> TBH Peter Barlow is a G. He's banging two hot women at either end of the age spectrum. Leanne and Steve McDonald's missus are tidy salts as well.
> 
> Eastenders wise Max Branning is a straight pedo in Walford.


give it 5 years, Tanya Branning will be part of the conversation.


----------



## Guest (Apr 25, 2014)

that was a rather flattering photo of Shelly to be fair. How she ever pulled Charlie I will never know! Think he was well within his rights to put a beatdown on her!


----------



## BoltonTerrier (Jun 12, 2013)

No 1 P4P... Miss Roxanne Pallett


----------



## Guest (Apr 25, 2014)

BoltonTerrier said:


> No 1 P4P... Miss Roxanne Pallett


i think you missed the point.


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

Rob said:


> give it 5 years, Tanya Branning will be part of the conversation.


Always liked her when i saw her in No Angels. Boxing fan as well i think..


----------



## BoltonTerrier (Jun 12, 2013)

Rob said:


> i think you missed the point.


I didnt. I just wanted to post the lovely Jo up...


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

Roxanne Pallet was the one back in the day. Still is now, Hope she's recovering well i know she had some form of cancer.


----------



## OG Wenger (Oct 23, 2012)

Rob said:


> give it 5 years, Tanya Branning will be part of the conversation.


I have always found her a saucy little bitch. Don't know what it is with her.


----------



## SimplyTuck (Jun 4, 2013)

I'd give Jane one no problem.


----------



## gob-bluth (May 24, 2013)

Im slightly confused as to what happened, if someone could give me a recap of what went on it would be much appreciated. Did boxnation go live last night of was it pulled before that?


----------



## Nyanners :sad5 (Jun 8, 2012)

No jokes, right in the fanny. Shameless.


----------

